# How do I find out which network driver...[GIVEN UP]

## defendtherealm1

I have installed gentoo-sources, but for the life of me, I can't get my network card working on my second PC.

I thought the thing was an intel ethnernet 100 Pro and have tried both the drivers ee100pro and e100 as modules.

The card works OK with the Live CD. 

How do I find out which driver the LiveCD used? 

CheersLast edited by defendtherealm1 on Sat Jan 24, 2004 10:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UberLord

```
lsmod
```

----------

## nevynxxx

If you happen to have a knoppix/gnoppix cd lying around (cover of a linux magasine perhaps) they are great for telling you all about hardware.

----------

## STEALER.net

Do

```
lspci
```

Lookp for network adapters and then grep with the provided output through the kernel drivers

```
grep -ri realtek /usr/src/linux/drivers/net
```

If the output then contains the file 8139too.c you can load the module with

```
mofprobe 8139too
```

Maybe this helps to find a suiting driver

----------

## defendtherealm1

OK......

Thanks! 

It says its a Linksys Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 model NC100 (rev11)

Anyone got an idea which driver is best for that?

----------

## defendtherealm1

 *defendtherealm1 wrote:*   

> OK......
> 
> Thanks! 
> 
> It says its a Linksys Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 model NC100 (rev11)
> ...

 

I don't remember it being listed in the kernel.....

I'm gonna check now...

----------

## STEALER.net

Sorry, don't have acces to my system at the moment. Will be at home in ~4 hours. Then I could check.

```
grep -ri linksys /usr/src/linux/drivers/net
```

is that what I would do first. Maybe

```
lspci -v
```

also outputs the chip which is used on the adapter.

----------

## defendtherealm1

Thanks...all the evidence is pointing towards DECNET Tulip....even the help says that some PCI Linksys cards use that driver so I'm gonna suck it and see.

----------

## defendtherealm1

OK peeps....I don't get this.....

The liveCD is using tulip...

yet when I try to use tulip it says 

"Failed to load module tulip" 

Any ideas anyone?

----------

## STEALER.net

```
dmesg
```

prints out the lastest kernel messages. The last entries should be from the module, providing some infos what went wrong.

Have you compiled the tulip module and have made 

```
make modules_install
```

 and other things that should be done at compile/install time?

----------

## defendtherealm1

 *STEALER.net wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> dmesg
> ```
> ...

 

Yeppers...I did.....otherwise it would not have been in /lib/modules/gentooblahblah/kernel/drivers/net

I'll look and see what the log has to say...

----------

## defendtherealm1

OK....I typed in dmesg and got back nothing useful....

it just says

Linux Tulip driver versio 0.9.15-pre12 (Aug 9, 2002)

9 times over....

----------

## STEALER.net

The module fails to load and provides no error message. I don't think that the module has been loaded. But please check with

```
lsmod
```

I'll get back to this as soon as I'm at home. Could you try to load the module with

```
modprobe tulip debug
```

or some other debug flag. Best is to check the source if some debug flag is available.

----------

## defendtherealm1

OK......but now that I know for sure which driver I'm dealing with, I'm gonna give the 2.6.1 kernel a shot....there appears to be more than 1 tulip driver on that kernel, so I might have better luck!

----------

## defendtherealm1

Bah! 

I've given up on this one....I've installed NetBSD on it. That PC seems to love NetBSD anyway! Besides, I only want this PC to do server type stuff and NetBSD is quite good at that stuff. 

I'll just keep my desktop PC on Gentoo because Gentoo makes a fine desktop PC. 

The amazing thing is....my desktop doesn't get along with NetBSD.......soemetimes I feel like my PCs dictate to me what they want.   :Shocked: 

----------

## zeky

No, wait man!

It's VERY simple. Just boot gentoo from CD (on that box that you don't know what drivers to use) and:

```
lsmod
```

Now, write down the module name that is used for your ethernet and you're all set. Boot into your system and load that module.

enjoy

----------

## defendtherealm1

 *zeky wrote:*   

> No, wait man!
> 
> It's VERY simple. Just boot gentoo from CD (on that box that you don't know what drivers to use) and:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Did that....it uses the "tulip" driver.....which it won't load on a normal boot.

----------

## zeky

 *defendtherealm1 wrote:*   

>  *zeky wrote:*   No, wait man!
> 
> It's VERY simple. Just boot gentoo from CD (on that box that you don't know what drivers to use) and:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Did you use genkernel to make the kernel or did u build it by yourself from scratch? Did u check, if tulip modules is included in the kernel?

----------

## defendtherealm1

 *zeky wrote:*   

>  *defendtherealm1 wrote:*    *zeky wrote:*   No, wait man!
> 
> It's VERY simple. Just boot gentoo from CD (on that box that you don't know what drivers to use) and:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

By hand and Tulip was added in using the 2.6.1 kernel. I have tried NetBSD on the box since and I'm not really happy with it.....so I'm trying to rebuild it with 2.6.1 and I am gonna go through the kernel settings with a fine tooth comb.

----------

